# S7 1200 Analogwert



## golfsiew (18 November 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eine S7 1200 und möchte einen Stromwert verarbeiten.
Harwareseitig wandle ich den Stromwert 1000A/5A und dann von 5A/0-10V.
Also bei 1000A Stromfluss habe ich an meiner Eingangskarte 10V anliegen, bei 0A liegen 0V an. Die Analoge Karte ist im Bereich -10/+10V.
Wie muss ich den Wert Scalieren um dann auch eine 1000 in der SPS zu sehen wenn die 10V anliegen. Gibt es da fertige Bausteine wie z.B. bei einer S7 300/400 ?


----------



## marlob (18 November 2009)

Laut Handbuch gibt es die Bausteine SCALE_X und NORM_X
das sollte doch was für dich sein


----------



## golfsiew (18 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch gibt es die Bausteine SCALE_X und NORM_X
> das sollte doch was für dich sein


 

ja das ist richtig, ich weis aber nicht so richtig was ich an den Werten ranschreiben soll??


----------



## erzteufele (18 November 2009)

ich hab das schon gemacht  ich muss erst schauen ich schreibs dann rein


----------



## marlob (18 November 2009)

golfsiew schrieb:


> ja das ist richtig, ich weis aber nicht so richtig was ich an den Werten ranschreiben soll??


Du kannst dir die Formel auch selber erstellen und die Berechnung programmieren.
Ansonsten benutzt du erst den NORM_X und schreibst den OUT davon als VALUE an SCALE_X
MIN und MAX vom SCALE_X sind dann dein gewünschter Ausgabebereich und
MIN und MAX vom NORM_X sind dei Werte die du reinbekommst. Also 0-27648, da du ja nur Werte von  0-10V reinbekommst


----------



## erzteufele (18 November 2009)

ich habe ...
bin mir grad nicht sicher ob ich das richtig gemacht habe, hab das noch nicht getestet *grins* aber laut beschreibung von den bausteinen müsste das so richtig sein!

erst den analogeingangswert normieren

Norm_x
value = EW100
min = 0
max = 32000
out = Normiert

dann

scale_x
value = normiert
min = 0.0
max = 1000.0
out = scaliert


so sollte das in deinem fall gehen

aber von 0 bis 1000 A wirst du große sprünge haben !


----------



## marlob (18 November 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Norm_x
> value = EW100
> ...


Vielleicht sollte der themenersteller angeben, was für eine eingangskarte er hat


----------



## marlob (18 November 2009)

Hier die Formel zum selber berechnen, falls du Lust dazu hast

```
*

OUT=(IN-MIN_IN)/(MAX_IN-MIN_IN)*(MAX_OUT-MIN_OUT)+MIN_OUT

IN := Eingangswert
OUT := Ausgangswert
MIN_IN := Mindestwert Eingang
MAX_IN := Höchstwert Eingang
MIN_OUT := Mindestwert Ausgang
MAX_OUT := Höchstwert Ausgang
```


----------



## erzteufele (18 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der themenersteller angeben, was für eine eingangskarte er hat



ups ^^ lalala


----------



## Andy79 (18 November 2009)

Hallo,

im Siemens eigenen Forum in der Unterabteilung S7-1200 hat mal jemand die beiden Skalierungsbausteine FC105/106 aus der S7-300 nachgebaut. Ich weiß nicht ob du dort angemeldet bist, drum häng ich sie hier mal an.

Gruß Andy


----------



## frosch (11 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

das finde ich super dass Du hier die Scale.zip angehangen hast. Aber ich hab an der Stelle ein Problem (bin auch neu im Umgang mit der S7-1200)

Wie bekomme ich die Bausteine aus den einen Projekt in ein anderes? Ich kann bzw. weiß nicht wie ich 2 Projekte gleichzeitig öffne, und über die Zwischenablage kann ich die Bausteine nicht kopieren.

Weiß jemand Rat?

mfG
Frosch


----------



## Andy79 (11 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ist ganz einfach. Du startest das Programm vom Desktop einfach ein zweites mal, dann hast du die Programmierumgebung in zwei Fenstern geöffnet und kannst die Bausteine via copy/paste kopieren.
Alternativ kannst du den Baustein auch in eine globale Bibliothek kopieren und von dort in jedem anderen Projekt darauf zugreifen. Das ist allerdings der kompliziertere Weg.

Gruß Andy


----------



## frosch (13 Dezember 2009)

Super Idee, ist ja genau so wie bei WinCC flexile - hätte ich auch gleich selbst drauf kommen  können.

mfG
Frosch


----------



## IBFS (1 Juni 2011)

Andy79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Siemens eigenen Forum in der Unterabteilung S7-1200 hat mal jemand die beiden Skalierungsbausteine FC105/106 aus der S7-300 nachgebaut.



Auch wenn der Thread schon sehr alt ist ..... für mich als S7-1200-Anfänger  der sonst fast nur AWL/SCL verwendet sind die "migrierten" FC105/FC106 eine sehr gute Hilfe.  

Frank


----------

